# Whats up with the Bay



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Is this dirty red-brown water going to leave the bay soon;I hope it dosent ruin the fishing for the rest of the fall.I want to get out and fish in the worst way.iI wonder who will be effected and who will be spared.I hope this aint going to be like the gulf oil spill disaster;this cant be good.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Dad and I tried to go out of SPSP AND ITS A MESS, I do mean a mess you would have to clean a spot to launch a boat. Met a nice fishing friend and he told us the bay was dead right now. Very few fish on the screen and the water looks like coffee with light cream. Oh well we tried.


----------



## FishingFiend (Aug 26, 2011)

9/14


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.baltimoresun.com/features/green/bs-gr-bay-storm-20110914,0,4488674.story


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

:redface:


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Im wondering if it will clear up;and where this sediment plume is headed and will it also effct VA as much as MD;and if the the dirty water will creep into waters off the bays main stem?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jeff we're slated for a few more major storms this fall. Maybe the bay will clear up between Thanksgivine & Christmas - *MAYBE.*. Even the boaters are getting skunked. The catfish are biting though.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a charter today with some guys from work out of Solomans Island.
Boat leaves at noon.
I will give an unscientific water report when I get home on what I see.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

sounds like it is time to hit the sand at the ocean. Jeff, let's plan a trip. You pick whether we target reds or stripers.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

I just want to warn everyone the boat ramps are litterly closed up with debris, and they dont tell you when you enter. So please ask at the gate if the ramps are still a mess before you pay to get in.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Im headed south;I think it seems like the sediment wont hit the Tidewater of VA;I plan to catch a mix of Speckled Trout and Stripers.Reds are also a possibilty.Besides Spotsilvania is on my way down to VA Beach.I'm thinking about tossing lures in the surf too;I hear they're picking up Speckled Trout near Sandbridge.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

hopefully it will all flush out in a few weeks and we will still have a good fall fishery. Stripers and Blues YEH !!


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

At Solomans Island today, the water is clear.
Boaters beware, though
A lot of floating debris in the Pax River mouth.
Logs of various shapes and sizes, a sofa, and a tire with rim were seen floating around the river mouth.
The Captain said the water was a little murky earlier in the week, Mon and Tuesday, but it has cleared up color wise, and today was the first he's seen all the wood.

Oh, yea, and the fish bit steady all day. We bottom fished for Spot for 3 hours or so, and trolled the rest. Limited out on Rock, several 6-10lb blues rounded out the day. Came home with a cooler full of fish.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice report


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

Kent was horrible last night!! Debris all over.>>>>> Nasty! Still wound up with a keeper 20" striper..... 



Penn


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Do you think from Hooper Is to Crisfield will still have clean water?Im hoping to throw Plugs to catch Stripers and to throw Jigs to Speckled Trout on MD Eastern Shore.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

The mouth of the Patuxent was ok looking yesterday. The water was a bit choppy and stirred up, but no heavy duty mud yet. The rockfish are around (caught a keeper, but had sores so I released it) but not thick yet. The spot are still around, but are much too large for livelining.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

But the otherside of the Bay from Solomons should be clean


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Friday we fished South, almost to Pt. Lookout.
The water was cleaner the farther south we went.
Chrisfield, etc should be fine.


----------

